# here's a 22 inch dovii form mfk



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this is an amazing dovii, considering it has 15 thousand gallons of space to move around in you can kinda see why it's 22 inches


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn tahts crazy as hell...ive been visiting that site recently and ppl over there have some crazy ass fish


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Woah.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I thought that fish was only 19"....







There is always an argument on this, was just one on here a couple months ago..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

19 or 22, this is a great example of how large a dovii can get! great find boba


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> 19 or 22, this is a great example of how large a dovii can get! great find boba


Without a doubt a nice dovii I just like to keep the record straight... So I was hoping boba could verify it was indeed 22"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

He's a beast. Lucky fish to have 15,000 gallons to swim around in.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

It's pretty sweet when your small tank is 15,000 gallons.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like an old fish. Definitely a beast though.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, I just read he got the fish in 1996









if you can read this, it's the rest of the inventory for the tank


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Damn, I can't even imagine that dude's feeding bill...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

heres what he feeds








*
I feed only once a week on average. The amount fed is very large to make sure all the fish get a good amount each. I feed 1 pound of Flake Food, 3 pounds of floating pellets, 4 pounds of sinking pellets, 6 to 11 pounds of thawed lake smelt,whitefish,mackeral or lake trout, 2 pounds of cat or dog pellets, some fruit & veggies. I keep birds as well so when I'm preparing their food I also take a bit out for the fish. The bird food consists of thawed mixed veggies beans, carrots, peas, and corn. The fruit consists of grapes, diced apple, diced cantaloupe, pears and diced banana. One note here is any cut outs from the fruit are fed to my superworms and the skins of the cantaloupe are fed to my baby bristlenose plecos. *

amazing


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cool find boba! that fish list is awesome!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL my LFS is on the list of suppliers..


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Thats only 19" and the guy had it for 9 yrs. A 3" difference is enormous. Dovii will normally reach around 16" to 19" in captivity. Never seen one reach 20" mark.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

sicklid-holic always disagres with me, but he's wrong, read the website mfk, the inventory and everything else there says 22 inches







, It's a 15000 gallon tank for crying out loud


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

boba fett said:


> sicklid-holic always disagres with me, but he's wrong, read the website mfk, the inventory and everything else there says 22 inches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry if I dissagree with you again. Would it be more believable if it was place next to a measuring tape, and why would you believe someones say about the size of there fish with no proof but a pic?
Even Mojo from aquamojo.com a veteran/hardcore on the hobby also thinks that doviis will only get around under 20".


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well it is true that you never know the exact mesurment without accually seeing the mesurment, but it is somewhat belivable that it is that big, because of the size of the tank it has to swim in.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

boba fett said:


> well it is true that you never know the exact mesurment without accually seeing the mesurment, but it is somewhat belivable that it is that big, because of the size of the tank it has to swim in.


Tank size has very little to do with the size a fish will get as long as it's ample for a fish. Of course a dovii in a 20g will probably end up with severe disfigurment. But I could grow my dovii out in a thousand gallon pond or a 180g tank, more than likely there's no difference. Sure a pond has more room, but as we all know fish don't grow to the size of tank they're in.

Water quality is the largest deciding factor in growth rate(besides genes) and adult max size. If there is one thing I could tell people to get good growth rate and fish closest to the max size as possible I would say lots of water changes.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

boba fett said:


> this is an amazing dovii, considering it has 15 thousand gallons of space to move around in you can kinda see why it's 22 inches










thats a beast good find bubba


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that thing is hugh


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thats a huge fish..i believe the man would have nothing to gain or lose by lying..22 inches i believe it! great pic


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Awsome fish, but I hate that stock list. Out of having that tank, or a few 125's, I'd take the 125's.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

he's also got a 24-36 silver arowana in that tank


----------

